# Spitfire Audio : Hans Zimmer Strings - The Samplecast Big Review



## reutunes (Apr 25, 2018)

Big Review section of The Samplecast show 70 - Spitfire Audio : Hans Zimmer Strings
More information on Hans Zimmer Strings ► https://bit.ly/2F42A1l
The Samplecast YouTube show ► http://www.youtube.com/TheSamplecast


----------

